# Clear gloss treatment?



## Bordeaux (Aug 23, 2005)

Have any of you tried those gloss treatments that are supposed to make your hair super shiny? I don't want to change my current hair color, but I do feel like doing something to it, tweak it a little. Anyone know what I'm talking about and can give any recs? I'd prefer to do this at home myself inside of shelling out too much for a salon job. Thx!


----------



## Liz (Aug 23, 2005)

here ya go






https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...loss+treatment


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Bordeaux* Have any of you tried those gloss treatments that are supposed to make your hair super shiny? I don't want to change my current hair color, but I do feel like doing something to it, tweak it a little. Anyone know what I'm talking about and can give any recs? I'd prefer to do this at home myself inside of shelling out too much for a salon job. Thx! I think we already have a thread with some info about this

Glossing


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* here ya go



https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...loss+treatment

LOL ! You beat me to it, I was looking to see if Daniel Galvin still made one so I could add it to the post but i couldn't find it


----------



## Sofia (Aug 23, 2005)

I am actually getting one done in 2 weeks right after I get my highlights and a trim. I should be doing it more regularly, but just can't find the time.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* here ya go



https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...loss+treatment

Thanks, Liz!!!




The Jazzing is one of the best 'do it yourself' glossers I've come across


----------

